# Sneezing and coughing birds



## mheusser (May 22, 2013)

I have one of my pens of birds that started sneezing a week or so ago. It's been really wet here so I figured it was allergy or a cold. They eat and lay well. A few of them started coughing and rattling but again no discharge and acting normal. We have used VetRx and started them on Tylan 200. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

mheusser said:


> I have one of my pens of birds that started sneezing a week or so ago. It's been really wet here so I figured it was allergy or a cold. They eat and lay well. A few of them started coughing and rattling but again no discharge and acting normal. We have used VetRx and started them on Tylan 200. Any other suggestions?


What are you using for their bedding?? And are they in an area with dirt? Could just be the dust that's making them sneeze.


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Tilan is a good idea. I had the same problem of coughing and sneezing. They still have bouts one or two more than the others and you just have persist. Tilan is good though and does make a difference but when they stop taking it the symptoms can come back. I wouldn't worry too much unless they really start struggling to breathe and are suffering. If they are still laying and are behaving normally then hopefully it shouldn't be affecting them that much.

I still have mine. The went down with the problem last year. They are still laying and in great form.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

LA200 or stick with your Tylan. 3 days. Once a day injection. Also add vitamin b complex to your injection plan (different site), or in the water.


----------

